# Weak Fish North of Bay Bridge



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Post on Tidal Fish by my friend Capt. Greg. Thought you guys might find it interesting. http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/500241-Weakfish-north-of-the-bridge


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

How long ago was it when we had a few years of very good large trout fishing from Bloody Point to Love Point. That was nice. Where I lived It took me about 10 minutes to get to Love Point Light Rocks and catch large trout on a 1/4 or 1/2 OZ. jig head with a 6" albino Bass Ass. When word got out, then it really got crazy around the Light house rocks. Then had to find them in deeper water along the east side of Kent Island. You guys remember them days? I think the trout averaged 8 Lbs. back then.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> How long ago was it when we had a few years of very good large trout fishing from Bloody Point to Love Point. That was nice. Where I lived It took me about 10 minutes to get to Love Point Light Rocks and catch large trout on a 1/4 or 1/2 OZ. jig head with a 6" albino Bass Ass. When word got out, then it really got crazy around the Light house rocks. Then had to find them in deeper water along the east side of Kent Island. You guys remember them days? I think the trout averaged 8 Lbs. back then.


Were they Specs(speckled) or grey trout(weakfish)?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> How long ago was it when we had a few years of very good large trout fishing from Bloody Point to Love Point. That was nice. Where I lived It took me about 10 minutes to get to Love Point Light Rocks and catch large trout on a 1/4 or 1/2 OZ. jig head with a 6" albino Bass Ass. When word got out, then it really got crazy around the Light house rocks. Then had to find them in deeper water along the east side of Kent Island. You guys remember them days? I think the trout averaged 8 Lbs. back then.


Andy that was 2002 and I remember it well. We were jigging stingsilvers around the bay bridge and catching 6-8 pounders on just about every cast. If you didn't hook a trout it was only because a big blue grabbed your lure. Those were the glory days. Cali they were grey trout


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I remember catching them at SPSP on cut spot....

Sandcrab


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Cali, they were large trout with big yellow mouths. They averaged 8 lb. I can't remember if there was a limit on how many you could catch. Anyone remember that. I remember watching my fish finder. You would see big schools of then way down deep on the bottom. The ones deep on bottom didn't bite for me. But when I seen them up on a high spot/hump, that is when we caught them. Great times. I hope some day they come back so you young guys can experience it. I can't remember, was the rock fishing also good at that time?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy from what I remember rock fishing wasn't too great then. Along with the trout we had banner blues. At times you couldn't get a jig through the blues to get to the deeper trout. Yes my friend it was certainly great times.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

catman said:


> Andy from what I remember rock fishing wasn't too great then. Along with the trout we had banner blues. At times you couldn't get a jig through the blues to get to the deeper trout. Yes my friend it was certainly great times.


So, were these like chopper Blues 8-12# or more? 
If so, how far up the Bay did they catch them Catman?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CYT said:


> So, were these like chopper Blues 8-12# or more?
> If so, how far up the Bay did they catch them Catman?


Yep choppers. They were as far north as Rock Hall.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

We haven't seen that action around midday (plo) since maybe the mid 80s. We had a surge of weakfish around 2002 but nothing over 5 lbs. rockfish on the other hand were nothing less than world class in 2002. Odd how the bay works. Putuxent is consistenly better for some species now than plo, like there is a current that goes due west from the salty tangier.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I would like to have a camera back then. Didn't start taking pictures until I moved to FL.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

They were all over the lower bay in the early aughts. I remember catching huge tiderunners off Willoughby in early March and in Lynnhaven Inlet in May, fish upwards seven pounds. But they completely disappeared and I haven't heard of them anywhere on the coast since.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just one of the mysteries of the Chesapeake!!!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

catman said:


> yep choppers. They were as far north as rock hall.


damn!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I wish I was taking pictures back then. You would think some one would have some pictures of the trout when it was happening. I think I will google that right now.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Found this old news article. How to catch trout and basic trout catching tips for anglers fishing for gray trout a.k.a. weakfish or summer trout in the Chesapeake Bay, Delaware Bay near Cape May, and the surrounding mid-atlantic regions. Years ago big beautiful gray trout were one of the most plentiful fish in the Chesapeake Bay. I am talking about the big trout that usually weighed around 10 to 12 pounds. A 10 pound gray trout was common in the 1970's and early 1980's and super size trout up to 15 lbs were often seen. The styles of trout fishing ranged from jigging with a plain red lead head and white grub to using live spot to the hard working technique called wire-lining (trolling), which is how many of the super size trout were boated. Some of these techniques still work for gray trout but the fish are much much smaller, fewer, and farther in between. 

Since that time of the 80's we have been blessed with spider wire which in most cases means you can toss the wire line which is good because wire lining along the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel was more like work to me! The red lead heads I spoke of have been traded in for new fang dangled jigs including jerk jigs (Gotcha plugs), fancy bucktails, and even rattle traps (yes), and using live bait will never go away I reckon. 
(Red lead heads still work just fine if you choose to use them) Below you will find a few different rigs to catch weakfish.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

The light house is gone, but the rocks are still there. I caught most of my large trout right here in the tide rips around the rocks. Until word got out. Then too many boats around the rocks to fish. Also close by on love point was what was left on bottom of the Love Point Wreck. If you could find and anchor on it you could catch some large rock fish on spot, or ells. And I lived about 15 minutes from all this. I had it made.


----------

